# Brand New Asmodus 80W Mod - Turns itself on after clicking the Fire Button 5 times to switch mod off



## Max (3/1/17)

Please Help @Sir Vape and @BigGuy - a new Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W VW Mod was purchased at your Shop just before Christmas as a Christmas gift. 

The Mod does turn on after clicking the Fire Button 5 times. 

Then once you have finished using the mod - the Fire Button is clicked 5 times to switch the mod off. 

Approximately 15 minutes later - the mod automatically switches itself back on and is ready for use. 

Please confirm if this is correct or if there is a program setting required to set the mod to turn back on only after clicking the Fire Button 5 Times. 

Thank You so much for your excellent service and support and looking forward to your soonest possible comments.


----------



## BigGuy (5/1/17)

@Max Sorry for the delay in getting back to you been a bit hectic with the start of the new year. I have looked into this and as far as i can see there is no reason why it should turn itself back on with out you activating it .

Your best bet would be to view our terms and conditions on our website regarding returns and or repairs and follow the insructions and lets see whats up with it.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (8/1/17)

Hi @BigGuy - Thank You for your excellent support. 

The "Self Turn On" issue has become a little frustrating.

The reason for my late reply is because the fault stopped occurring shortly after I posted the first "Error Post" above - and I have been "Testing" the Mod since. 

The Mod is operating well and will let you know if anything else happens. 

Again - thank you for your Awesome support.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

